
Switch to Neovim today - afshinmeh
http://afshinm.name/neovim/
======
oblio
I would switch... but on Windows Vim is stable, Neovim is beta (alpha even?).

It is advancing but I think it's 2 years away from a solid release.

~~~
afshinmeh
Right, I see. To be honest, I haven't used Vim / Neovim on Windows and I don't
have any idea but on unix, it seems to be stable-ish.

